# Tiels on the front porch. Warning Pick heavy!



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

So I did my normal move everything out of the living room clean the house today. When this happens the cages go out on the front porch and the kids get to play in the sun for a while. Here are the pics.

Tony and Abby in this one... they are such a tightly bonded pair, they are never more than a hop away from each other.










McGee watching me watch him... he has some trust isues right now... I took the two babies they had in the box away earlier... he and Ziva don't feed them well. Now he wont trust me when I get near the cage.










McGee and Ziva enjoying the sun, but still have the afore mentioned trust issues...










Kate loves it outside, lets her argue with the wild birds as well as her cage mates... typical woman!










Good close up of Gibbs, I know he is split pearl but do you think split wf too? His first time outside, not to sure about it.










Gibbs getting tired of me chasing him around the cage with the camera.










Gibbs has had enough, this is his mean bird face... isn't it cute?










Ducky has finaly gotten used to the outside... now he is curiouse about everything.










Good close up of Ducky's cheek patch... what do you think split WF?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous flock and photos!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw they're all so cute  McGee reminds me very much of my Gerry back at my parents! Such handsome little blokes they are


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

they are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are so gorgeous  does look like ducky is split to wf


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Oh my goodness they are so gorgeous  does look like ducky is split to wf


Thanks Lyndsey (How do you spell it) I thought Ducky was split WF... I will trade him for Taco... (Taco's #1 fan)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> Thanks Lyndsey (How do you spell it) I thought Ducky was split WF... I will trade him for Taco... (Taco's #1 fan)


Lindsey  i dont think big mac will be too pleased unless you took him too


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Their names... sooo freaking cute!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Lindsey  i dont think big mac will be too pleased unless you took him too


If you twisted my arm I could probably take him too.... do you want a WF Cinnamon Pearl hen for trade?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

pink.snootchies said:


> Their names... sooo freaking cute!


thanks Pink... they are all named after NCIS charecters... Any babies we keep will be named after NCIS LosAngeles charecters.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bf is watching that now


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would say Gibbs may be split WF as well...the cheek patch is irregular so its a possibility. I have a harder time telling on lutinos than any other mutation.


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

Love when the birds can get some sun and fresh air ... they tilt their heads soaking it up ... you can just see in their faces how happy they are!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------

